# Primary Master Disk - Enabled/Disabled



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me, please - On boot up, what does S.M.A.R.T
mean when it shows Primary Master Disk S.M.A.R.T Enabled or Disabled.

I have just noticed that on my pc, when booting up, it is now showing disabled instead of enabled.

It only changed from enabled yesterday. Everything still boots up ok, but I thought I should check it out.

Can anyone please enlighten me and, if necessary, offer any advice.

Thank you

Cinders.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

smart is a option with some hard disks that monitors the condition of the drive and warns if a failure is imminent

check the hard drive manufacturer's web site for more info


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thank you Brian,

I have found out that it means Self Monitoring Alert and Retrieval Technology.

What I cannot understand is how it was switched from 'Enabled' to 'Disabled' on bootup as I have not done this.

Does it need to be 'Enabled' and if it does, how do I do that?

I have noticed at the bottom of that bootup screen is an option to 'Press CTRL + R to enter Recovery Genius'.

When I looked into that There was a screen asking me if I wanted to install the 'Recovery Genius' from:-

GoldenSoft - www.gotogs.com

I went to the site and it was apparently a utility for public computers. I do not know how this has got into my bootup system, unless it is somehow supported by Windows.

I have not installed this as I really wanted to find out why this had happened.

I am not at all clever when it comes to entering the 'innards' of the pc.

I do run AdAware 6.0.181 and Spybot S&D 1.2

Advice on what to do now would be very much appreciated.

Cinders


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Considering my earlier post, does anyone know if it would it be appropriate to do a Scan Reg/Restore that I have often seen advised, on this forum, or is this not an instance where this would help?

Advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Cinders


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Cinders, just go into the bios setup (it looks like it may have been re-set as defaults) find the setting for enable SMART and change it to ENABLED. Save changes while exiting.


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks AcaCandy,

How do I do that. Am I likely to mess anything up?

Sorry to be a pain

Cinders


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When the computer is restarting, there is a key to press to access the bios setup. Usually it's either DEL, F 1 or F 2. Unless you have a Compaq, then F 10. Once there just look around, you'll see it. Nothing will mess up except your new message upon startup will be SMART ENABLED, which is good


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thank yo so much. Will now try it

Cinders


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thank you very much.

I have done that.

Easier than I thought.

Should I have disabled Recovery Genius that I saw in there as well or just leave it.

There was also an entry re - Anti virus disabled - should I have enabled that. I do have NAV running.

Windows 98SE.

Regards 

Cinders.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Leave the anti virus in the bios disabled, that causes more problems than anything.

I don't know what Recovery Genius is, but if everything is running fine, leave well enough alone


----------



## Cinders (Aug 14, 2002)

Thank you

Cinders


----------

